# New Lang Smoker



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

Ben Lang has a new cooker in production.  It is the 108 Twin, with deluxe warmers, and a HUGE chargriller on the front of the trailer.  The units can be operated individually, or in tandem, and as a bunus the whole rig is set up as a fifth wheel.  If I win the lottery, this will be my next smoker! :)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

That and a new pick'em up truck to haul it with!! :D


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

I've always wanted a Ford diesel 5th wheel, but I really don't know what for...;)  Now I know!


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

Sit down Noah...and breath deep :lol:
There's no room in yer garage :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Tommy, When Noah wins that lottery, maybe he'll have enough cash left over from buying that smoker and pick 'em up truck that he can build a new gargage for the truck or a BIGGER toy box for his toys. :D


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys just figured me out!  BTW, the price on that beast is $15,000, which probably isn't a drop in the bucket for Dutch! ;)


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

Noah, Go ahead and drop the 15k, I already have the ford diesel, and can give ya a lift 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Don't bother cleanin' the garage....I'll make room here :lol:


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 2, 2006)

I bet you would! ;)  However, how would I explain to my wife that I was going to the Great White North to cook every weekend?  Also, I wonder how your wife would handle a drunk furry redneck shacking up on a regular basis...


----------



## tommy c (Aug 2, 2006)

Bring your wife with. There's room in the garage for both wives :lol: 
Just kiddin' :oops:


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 3, 2006)

Then where would we play?


----------



## tommy c (Aug 3, 2006)

:shock:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2006)

It would be now- we just dropped that much into some Cd's (certificates of deposit). Won't be seeing that cash for 7-18 months but the intrest will be dropping by to stay. 8)


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow Dutch, in less than a year, you'll have a new smoker plus interest! :)

Edit: Damn I'm tired...  I guess in a year or so, you'll have a new smoker plus interest...


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2006)

I could, but I don't need one quite that big. 8) Besides, it would be hard to hitch a gooseneck trailer to my van. (Wife says no more vehicals for me until 2008!!  :cry:  )


----------

